# Fly Sex



## TTPeter (Jul 3, 2006)

all i could do was look and laugh for hours so happy this pic truned out


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL Ok...I HAD to laugh too!


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 3, 2006)

That must be the most advanced, thought out picture on this ENTIRE forum!


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 3, 2006)

HAHA!


----------



## Passion4Film (Jul 3, 2006)

You oughta put that in the contest this month!!!

Great capture,


----------



## TTPeter (Jul 3, 2006)

Passion4Film said:
			
		

> You oughta put that in the contest this month!!!
> 
> Great capture,



how do i do that?


----------



## karissa (Jul 3, 2006)

Do it like they do on the discovery channel....

Oh, and only a TPF member would come up with something like this....


----------



## Chiller (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one.


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 5, 2006)

eww, did you let them do it on you?


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 5, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> eww, did you let them do it on you?


 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  I hadn't even noticed that.  GROSS!!  lol.


----------



## JJP (Jul 5, 2006)

LMAO! Great shot! Hahaha!


----------

